# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Anybody been bold enough to try MMOMimic?

## Jaladhjin

Supposedly they've had some success..

MMOMimic Updated for WoW Patch 5.0.4

1 patch behind now but when all other options seem lost at the moment..




> MMOMimic is the first bot to work with World of Warcraft Patch 5.0.4 – Mists of Pandaria. It has all the same features you’ve grown to love like, automatic action bar recognition, 1-85 premade profiles, switches to the next area/zone automatically using linked paths, buys food/mana and sells junk to vendors. It’s also capable of mailing items to alts, gathers ore/herbs, supports land and flying mounts and a bunch of other features!
> 
> This is one of the most robust bots I’ve used. I wrote a review on this bot a few months back. I’m glad to see its better than ever AND they dropped the price! It makes me happy that this is the first working bot for patch 5.0.4.

----------


## phantom325

Honorbuddy actually released their test version of patch 5.0.4 bot, and it's BG'ing fine
EDIT: To answer your question though, never tried that bot. HB always worked well for me.

----------


## DarkLinux

MMOMimic = Instant ban  :Big Grin: 

Not really, but I lost many accounts with mimic. B/c the bot was detected almost every other week lols... I know it has become better from 3 years ago, but its still crap. With Honorbuddy you get everything, with Mimic you need to pay for a pvp bot, farm bot and a grind bot. And the prices are a lot higher... I dont think Mimic even does quests...

If you are going to buy mimic dont buy it from them, buy it from the coders @ mimicusa.c o m/
That other site is just a reseller who scams people, no joke.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I hadn't really intended to..I'm patient enough to wait for HB

Erus is another I wonder about..from MMOLazy

----------


## Lavillana

I agree with DarkLinux. MMOMinion will probably get your account banned.

----------

